

The world IS Not equal, use it for everyone’s benefit. - stopachka
http://www.stepanp.com/?p=308

======
subtenante
I have a dream.

That one day all the good fellows who have their clue about what being a
"kicking-ass entrepreneurial leader who's a real alpha male with big balls and
strong heart" will start wanking in silence.

